# The very cuddly Bee Fly



## TCimages (Apr 18, 2008)

Had a good hike this evening.  The bugs are OUT.  This the first time I had an opportunity to get a shot of one of these.  Very cool Fly or is it a bee.  lol

1





2


----------



## JYoung (Apr 18, 2008)

You have captured this very well TC as I know they are never still for one moment and so are difficult to get pictures of. I love the wing action in these.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree on the wing action - very cool!

And whatever it is I hope it keeps that long, pointy, sharp- looking thing away from my body!


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wouldnt say its your typical fly unless that flower smells like poo.. lol. 

Great shots.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the angle of the second shot. The wing action is great too.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Robstar1619 (Apr 19, 2008)

Amazing pics again.
I love that first shot..great details.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 19, 2008)

These are AMAZING! 

And I don't usually post with all caps or exclamation marks, either.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you guys


----------



## TCimages (Apr 20, 2008)

here is a butt shot:


----------



## Canondoll (Apr 20, 2008)

That's just incredible!!!  And to think you actually commented on one of *my* shots lol.  What an honor


----------



## TCimages (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Canondoll.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 20, 2008)

stunning


----------



## SanctuS (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a fly...a bee would have pincer-like mouth parts.  I'd say the stripes are a defense mechanism to make you think it's a bee...


----------



## danir (Apr 21, 2008)

Beautiful shots.

Dani.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 22, 2008)

did you shoot those by hand or on a tripod?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 22, 2008)

just because im thinking of getting the canon 100mm 2.8 and im hoping i can get sharp shots hand held. i mean i should if theres enough light...


----------



## soul.glo (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow.  Great series of shots.  What flash are you using?  Extension tubes, or straight out of the 100mm?  Very impressive.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 23, 2008)

I like all of these.  Very nice!


----------



## doenoe (Apr 23, 2008)

weird creature.........weird in a good way though 
Awesome shots of it too.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 23, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> just because im thinking of getting the canon 100mm 2.8 and im hoping i can get sharp shots hand held. i mean i should if theres enough light...



Yes, I shoot all my macro shots handheld.  If you use an external flash to ensure you get good shutter speeds, you'll get sharp shots.  I was using a ringflash.  


thanks for all the great comments


----------

